# Celeste In the City Wed 7th July



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Any of the Scottish members fancy a get together on Wednesday 7 th july at our unit ,in the evening for a change ?
Just a last minute idea with the introduction of the new Celeste Dettaglio paste wax,with a demo pot on the night for you to have a play about with along with some other goodies ,and a chat with other DW members 
The local Indian takeaway have agreed to supply Pakoras and soft drinks 


Let me know your thoughts


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Depending on my diary i may pop along


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

What time are you thinking?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

We will be open all day anyway and will just keep the doors open ,6pm till 9pm


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Depends on the take away...is it the Amran??? LOL

I should be available to pop down David, other hlafs works till daft O'clock these days so I will be sitting idle.


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

I'll pop down after work, that'll give me the chance to take the Escort on its first outing. 

How much is the new wax?


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

mmmmmm pakora. 

i think ill be there lol.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Celeste? 
That might get more folk going :lol:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

i might pop along, 

then again i might be half way over the atlantic, i dno yet:lol:


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

I could pop down after work for this.
Alex


----------



## stumac77 (Oct 18, 2009)

were abouts is your unit might pop in


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

unit 8-9 in flemington industrial estate
halfway


just across from the big church


----------



## dbaillie (Apr 6, 2009)

al be there david need some more stuff is the deal still on for the hexi pads


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

i imagine there will be some killer deals at this one. david usuall has something in the pipeline.


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Sounds good,think ill pop along also.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Bugger! I got my diary tonight for next week and I am up in Inverness for a meeting and support visits this week. 
Keep me a bit...not the pakora the Celeste Dettaglio


----------



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

work permitting i will probably pop along


----------



## sbv (Dec 8, 2009)

I will try n pop in


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh why not i'll pop along.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> yeh why not i'll pop along.


best be early if you want some pakora....... ill race you too it lol

oh and grizzle.... theres a shinex on fleebay if your interested ends rather soonish.


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

i might be able to pop down to this last time was good :thumb:


----------



## Arden Andy VXR (May 3, 2009)

I will try and make it down after work , been needing some supplies for a week or so now anyway


----------



## stewarty-vxr (Jun 9, 2010)

Il be there around 7


----------



## L7OSE (Sep 18, 2009)

I will pop down after work. Need a new drying towel.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Hopefully 3 wee Mini's will be in attendance 

Thanks for having us David :thumb:


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

cant make this the nite but have a good 1 all


----------



## stumac77 (Oct 18, 2009)

cant find it on multimap or google do you have postcode lol


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

G72 7TN a think :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

im just leaving just now. good deals to be had tonight

not to be missed


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

and miss the semi final spain vs germany

wax can wait 

have a good 1


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Good night round Cambuslang way... plenty nice cars to see, lots of lovely shiny things to buy, nice people to talk to and some bloody terrific pakora to munch on! Didn't stop me getting another on the way home though :lol:


----------



## stumac77 (Oct 18, 2009)

was nice to meet you guys hopefully next time i,ll be able to stay abit longer for some more banter


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Was a good night with some nice cars especially the mini with the air HORN lol was a lovely car,the s1 was also a fav of mine,cheers to Gordon for demonstrating the celeste wax and to Dave for the pakora,Good to chat to some other members also.


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

That was a good night, was chuffed that I could actually make this meet without something coming up :thumb:

I loved the mini :argie: I still can't believe how big the Focus was beside my Escort :doublesho

Was also alittle disappointed with the beading on the white Transit :lol:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

Brabus Doc said:


> That was a good night, was chuffed that I could actually make this meet without something coming up :thumb:
> 
> I loved the mini :argie: I still can't believe how big the Focus was beside my Escort :doublesho
> 
> Was also alittle disappointed with the beading on the white Transit :lol:


uhhhh hummmmm!!!!!!!!!!!

My transit needed a wash thats all just a little shy on the night lol lol


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Good wee meeting:thumb: loved the 2 RSs, great to see
a old one and new one together 
Thanks to Dave for the pakora and to Gordon for the wee wax test.:wave:

C U all at the next one:wave:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

A few quick snaps of last night.
Thanks for all the nice comments and it was a very good turnout. Nice friendly atmosphere and a great bunch of guys and girls.
Pakora was not bad either. Thanks Dave.






































































The only car on the night that was louder on the Focus on the way home. :lol:
















































































After applying Celeste Dettaglio to the bonnet.








































Bead shots. Which is not as easy as you would think, as the wax just wants to sheet water.




















And Old meets new


----------



## pod_4 (Jun 29, 2010)

some gorgeous cars there. looked a good night. gutted I missed out on this. hope I can make the next one.


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Gordon :thumb: I was hoping someone would put up the pictures of my car and the Focus as the ones I took didn't turn out too well.

Looking forward to the next meet.


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

First post here, so .... Hi !!

Anyway, Where abouts in scotland was this meet? Would be keen to come in the future 

Stuart


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Good pics Gordon.


----------

